# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  The Bat

## Nep

*The Bat!
Cамый популярный среди русскоязычных пользователей почтовый клиент*

*все оснвоные лекарства для TheBat! v4.x.x* тут - reg-файлы)
 -> *Текущий релиз*
*TheBat! v4.0.24 Home Edition [7.84 MB]* _от 23 апреля 2008_
 тут
*TheBat! v4.0.24 Professional Edition [15.1 MB]* _от 23 апреля 2008_
 тут
*TheBat! v4.0.24 Russian Edition [18.2 MB]* _от 23 апреля 2008_
 тут
*TheBat! v4.0.24 Professional Edition EXE Only + Key [6.1 MB]* _от 23 апреля 2008_
 тут

*Текущая БЕТА-версия The Bat! - The Bat! 4.0.24.11, 
date: May 16 2008 скачать*
Внимание! Антиспам-плагин  BayesIt  теперь не входит в дистрибутив TheBat! 
Устанавливать его нужно с помощью собственного инсталлятора _bayesit.msi_ (до или после установки Мыша). 
Иначе инсталлятор TheBat! удалит этот плагин!

*BayesIt 0.8.4.* _от 1 сентября 2005_ 
 тут

*Bayes Filter Plugin 2.0.4* _от 28.08.05_
 тут

*Русификация* 
Языковой модуль *v4.0.24* для The Bat! от 23 апреля 2008 [5.4 MB] (уже включен в версию Pro)
тут

----------


## AlexN2N

Искал, искал - ничего не нашел (может поиск не работает). Раньше когда-то (для старых версий) было лекарство...

----------


## Arsen

Эх...
Люблю когда вопрос содержит исчерпывающую информацию...
Из вопроса понятно, что речь идет о The Bat и, наверное о лекарстве к нему. Но:
Что искал? Программу или лекарство? О какой версии идет речь?

Ладно, не буду морочить голову, сам поклонник The Bat-a.
Есть инсталляционник The Bat v3.98.4 ~14 Mb (работает с вистой) и лекарство для серии 3х ~107 kb. Могу выслать, пиши. 
Но 14 мегов -тяжеловато для ящика, лучше скачай из интернета.

Арсен.

----------


## JSinx

Нужен  The Bat! Voyager версии  3.63.7, или близкой версии с лекарством.

Самый лучший вариант, лекарство к последней версии =)

----------


## Kimmeriez

Как раз таким вояджером у нас сотрудники пользуются! Вот лекарство для него:

AdnaYDCTop++og35qew0uL0IqJItLhMXGBsaGxweHxxwc23cFA  skMiqJ933Z4r0agUPu7V03ss8Z/cQSIT8rPiGtPpIUr/Rpnw7VBCL6kvjXLpkV5OQ159c5b77

----------


## curt

Никто не встречал еще лекарство для нового The Bat! 4.***ИИ

----------


## Danger

Не так давно убил нечаянно базу писем бата, быстро чухнул и востоновил её, но поскольку у меня было 4 почтовых ящика заведено.. то востоновленные файлы лежат все в одной папке.. и куда их распихивать для востонавления я так что то и не понял!!
Кто шарит в бате подскажите... какие файлы в БД писем за что отвечают.. что бы попробовать востонавить... 
зарание всем спасибо!

----------


## SMARTER

;) Как я понял, речь идет об алтернативе БиллГейтовскому аутлуку.;) 

Я вот тоже заинтересовался ей. Может кто подскажет где взять свежую версию с рабочим лекарством, а?

----------


## curt

Скачать последнюю версию можно на офсайте:
http://www.ritlabs.com/ru/products/thebat/download.php
а вот к ней лекарство:
AYe/j+bygea2n3Yb13PMTsMNyvKgyqh4zBsaG1weHxC9kODnE69D77  3B
nZsGuvigZceQmOwtMQTNAxo3IzZ/+BOd0Pm6XhD8TbRRyeZe9DE0A437
QyKSCE5YTrvIuuZrLK8LnnBmkGrSjUfsN1s2hA46D15502B

----------


## sliderdj

для версии 4.0.0.14 не работают старые серийники, может кто поможет..народ...

----------


## SMARTER

> для версии 4.0.0.14 не работают старые серийники, может кто поможет..народ...


И даже этот?




> а вот к ней лекарство:
> AYe/j+bygea2n3Yb13PMTsMNyvKgyqh4zBsaG1weHxC9kODnE69D77 3B
> nZsGuvigZceQmOwtMQTNAxo3IzZ/+BOd0Pm6XhD8TbRRyeZe9DE0A437
> QyKSCE5YTrvIuuZrLK8LnnBmkGrSjUfsN1s2hA46D15502B

----------


## alfroma

> И даже этот?


даже этот... от 3.хх версии кейгены не подходят, а при попытке пропатчить публичный ключ, пишет, что возможно он уже пропатчен

----------


## curt

Зачем искать серийник для версии 4.0.0.14 если есть ссылка и серийник на версию 4.0.7ИИ?

----------


## alfroma

> Зачем искать серийник для версии 4.0.0.14 если есть ссылка и серийник на версию 4.0.7ИИ?


где ссылка?

----------


## curt

Reg-file - для сброса триального счётчика (пока не появилось лекарство к v4.0.14 ) 


http://samforum.ws/showpost.php?p=429310&postcount=110

----------


## SMARTER

А для версии 4.0.14?
Не 4.0.0.14 а 4.0.14?




> Reg-file - для сброса триального счётчика (пока не появилось лекарство к v4.0.14 ) 
> 
> 
> http://samforum.ws/showpost.php?p=429310&postcount=110


Для скачивания нужна регистрация!

----------


## alfroma

> А для версии 4.0.14?
> Не 4.0.0.14 а 4.0.14?


именно. потому как это и есть последняя версия (4.0.14)





> Для скачивания нужна регистрация!


поддерживаю! перезалейте плз кто-нибудь у кого там есть регистрация

----------


## curt

Это REG-file для последней версии 4.0.14.
либо можно прямо руками удалить строку в реестре и счетчик обнулится:
regedit
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\RIT\The Bat!\Viewer\
строку Default_Value удаляем!

Лекарство к последней версии 4.0.14:

AfCDgQfh2iF0MnVGTcr4yDqvwybSSCrs8B0aG1weHxPz8UBHBF  ast6ihp7DTHQMt244C08B0
JTNwlYoFeX4NKqVFLBvDhw2GfNsO7URTTDPl51KZW2BXtfU8hs  UhVNvhPhGSsw17C5C8D2

----------


## alfroma

> Лекарство к последней версии 4.0.14:


а тот, кто указан в регистрации ничего против иметь не будет?;) страшно ведь

----------


## curt

Надеюсь что не будет!:-))))

----------


## progmaster

Скачал последнюю версию 4.0.14. Подскажите, куда надо представленное "лекарство" прописывать и как?
Спасибо.

----------


## Taone

> Лекарство к последней версии 4.0.14:
> 
> AfCDgQfh2iF0MnVGTcr4yDqvwybSSCrs8B0aG1weHxPz8UBHBF  ast6ihp7DTHQMt244C08B0
> JTNwlYoFeX4NKqVFLBvDhw2GfNsO7URTTDPl51KZW2BXtfU8hs  UhVNvhPhGSsw17C5C8D2


Не работает

----------


## curt

> Не работает


Должен работать! по крайней мере у меня и еще десятка знакомых работает. проверь та ли версия у тебя стоит?




> Скачал последнюю версию 4.0.14. Подскажите, куда надо представленное "лекарство" прописывать и как?
> Спасибо.


открываешь The Bat!? рядом с зокладкой "Свойства" есть закладка "?", кликаешь на нее, далее есть пункт регистрация. нажимаешь на него, высвечивается окно в которое надо вставить лекарство. нашимаешь ОК и все работает!

----------


## Taone

> Должен работать! по крайней мере у меня и еще десятка знакомых работает. проверь та ли версия у тебя стоит?


Версия 4.0.14 .
Не работает . Удалял , снова ставил . Не помогает .

----------


## curt

хм... странно... попробую найти другой ключ..




> Версия 4.0.14 .
> Не работает . Удалял , снова ставил . Не помогает .


попробуй убери пробел после первой строчки!

попробуй вот это, здесь убраны все пробелы:

AfCDgQfh2iF0MnVGTcr4yDqvwybSSCrs8B0aG1weHxPz8UBHBF  ast6ihp7DTHQMt244C08B0JTNwlYoFeX4NKqVFLBvDhw2GfNsO  7URTTDPl51KZW2BXtfU8hsUhVNvhPhGSsw17C5C8D2

----------


## progmaster

Мне на ящик пришло сообщение с этим кодом (с этого форума, с информацией о новом сообщении и с текстом сообщения), и Bat сам подцепил его и сказал "спасибо за регистрацию". Теперь все работает! Спасибо!

----------


## kingst1ne

4.0.14

AfCDgQfh2iF0MnVGTcr4yDqvwybSSCrs8B0aG1weHxPz8UBHBF  ast6ihp7DTHQMt244C08B0
JTNwlYoFeX4NKqVFLBvDhw2GfNsO7URTTDPl51KZW2BXtfU8hs  UhVNvhPhGSsw17C5C8D2

----------


## docvic

> 4.0.14
> 
> AfCDgQfh2iF0MnVGTcr4yDqvwybSSCrs8B0aG1weHxPz8UBHBF  ast6ihp7DTHQMt244C08B0
> JTNwlYoFeX4NKqVFLBvDhw2GfNsO7URTTDPl51KZW2BXtfU8hs  UhVNvhPhGSsw17C5C8D2


ни один ключ к The Bat 4.0 не подходит и не работет...дайте правильный ключик,плиз

----------


## Rezus_44

Ключ пашет на 100% 
только убери два пробела в ключе 
межде (F) и (а) в верхней строке и (s) и (U) в нижней строке

----------


## alfroma

люди, а есть для  4.0.18?

----------


## Rezus_44

попробуй этот-же , должен подойти

AfCDgQfh2iF0MnVGTcr4yDqvwybSSCrs8B0aG1weHxPz8UBHBF  ast6ihp7DTHQMt244C08B0
JTNwlYoFeX4NKqVFLBvDhw2GfNsO7URTTDPl51KZW2BXtfU8hs  UhVNvhPhGSsw17C5C8D2

(странно,пробелы межде (F) и (а) в верхней строке и (s) и (U) в нижней строке почему то автоматом вставляются)

Говорят ещё и этот подходит......пока не проверял , не знаю

AUUhvoMXGQQKqz3iz+EKkeaIZWBSUaa1MB8aG1weHxOFgoi9BI  zjkJfr6ZAuLBvQBBED0C35
AB8wJjdmUDfgsjFVKUYqiESR2ZoL2JCCKktfStNI29Do1NiWc6  w2oEXgjt2wl4RqA81AE751
ZAA892C82C9

----------


## SMARTER

> Говорят ещё и этот подходит......пока не проверял , не знаю
> 
> AUUhvoMXGQQKqz3iz+EKkeaIZWBSUaa1MB8aG1weHxOFgoi9BI  zjkJfr6ZAuLBvQBBED0C35
> AB8wJjdmUDfgsjFVKUYqiESR2ZoL2JCCKktfStNI29Do1NiWc6  w2oEXgjt2wl4RqA81AE751
> ZAA892C82C9


Твой ключик стопудово пашет!

----------


## alexsys

> 4.0.14
> 
> AfCDgQfh2iF0MnVGTcr4yDqvwybSSCrs8B0aG1weHxPz8UBHBF  ast6ihp7DTHQMt244C08B0
> JTNwlYoFeX4NKqVFLBvDhw2GfNsO7URTTDPl51KZW2BXtfU8hs  UhVNvhPhGSsw17C5C8D2


спасибо все ок!

----------


## vkokur

Люди, может кто накопал ключик на 4.0.20?
Буду очень благодарен

----------


## SMARTER

Я лично юзаю 4.0.14v и ничё. Вот появится что-то типа 4.1.х может и обновлю. А гоняться за новинками которые по качеству такие же, как-то не рулит.

----------


## J0nni

Люди, нужен совет. А буит ли Бат версии 3.0 работать под Вистой? А то Outlook 2007 временами почьту не хочет получать...

----------


## Vildar

Нужен лекарь к 4.0.28. тут все попробовал.

----------


## Cmndr_AlexGreen

уважаемые, а темка загнулась))?

нет ссылок на 4.1.11 ))?

----------


## rumtab

Есть рабочая ссылка на The Bat 4.0.28.3 у самого стояла не ломанная, скачал архив и залечил (в архиве сама прога и лекарство).

http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/7382953

----------


## mayamaya

На форуме не нашли Ключи под новый Bat 7 версии.
Есть обновки у кого-тоИ?
А то Почтовики сменили шифрования на серверах и теперь мой Бат 3.60 не пашет на отправку (((
Придётся обновлять.

----------


## SergyP

Всех приветствую!
Стоит The Bat! версия 5.1.6.2, при получении почты стал выдавать ошибку:
 31.10.2017, 23:17:03: FETCH - Получение новой почты
 31.10.2017, 23:17:03: FETCH - Подключение к POP3-серверу pop.rambler.ru через порт 995
 31.10.2017, 23:17:03: FETCH - Начинаю приветствие TLS
>31.10.2017, 23:17:04: FETCH - Свойства сертификата: 5053C459B963A4A56233653D91C0B000, алгоритм: RSA (2048 бит), Действителен с: 15.07.2016, по: 13.09.2018 23:59:59, на хосты в кол-ве 7 шт.: mail.rambler.ru, imap.rambler.ru, mail-pda.rambler.ru, mail.rambler.su, pop.rambler.ru, smtp.rambler.ru, pop3.rambler.ru.
>31.10.2017, 23:17:04: FETCH - Владелец: RU, Moscow, Moscow, Rambler Internet Holdings, LLC, mail.rambler.ru.
>31.10.2017, 23:17:04: FETCH - Поставщик: US, GeoTrust Inc., GeoTrust SSL CA - G3.
>31.10.2017, 23:17:04: FETCH - Root: US, GeoTrust Inc., GeoTrust Global CA
 31.10.2017, 23:17:04: FETCH - Приветствие TLS завершено
 31.10.2017, 23:17:04: FETCH - Соединение с POP3 сервером прошло удачно
 31.10.2017, 23:17:04: FETCH - TLS соединение успешно завершено
!31.10.2017, 23:17:04: FETCH - Сервер сообщает об ошибке: -ERR unassigned local network address

Помогите, плиз, как эту ошибку побороть.

----------


## VolodAP

> Всех приветствую!
> Стоит The Bat! версия 5.1.6.2, при получении почты стал выдавать ошибку:
>  31.10.2017, 23:17:03: FETCH - Получение новой почты
>  31.10.2017, 23:17:03: FETCH - Подключение к POP3-серверу pop.rambler.ru через порт 995
>  31.10.2017, 23:17:03: FETCH - Начинаю приветствие TLS
> >31.10.2017, 23:17:04: FETCH - Свойства сертификата: 5053C459B963A4A56233653D91C0B000, алгоритм: RSA (2048 бит), Действителен с: 15.07.2016, по: 13.09.2018 23:59:59, на хосты в кол-ве 7 шт.: mail.rambler.ru, imap.rambler.ru, mail-pda.rambler.ru, mail.rambler.su, pop.rambler.ru, smtp.rambler.ru, pop3.rambler.ru.
> >31.10.2017, 23:17:04: FETCH - Владелец: RU, Moscow, Moscow, Rambler Internet Holdings, LLC, mail.rambler.ru.
> >31.10.2017, 23:17:04: FETCH - Поставщик: US, GeoTrust Inc., GeoTrust SSL CA - G3.
> >31.10.2017, 23:17:04: FETCH - Root: US, GeoTrust Inc., GeoTrust Global CA
> ...


Вылезла аналогичная проблема

----------


## VolodAP

Тут же нашел решение. В настройках *Транспорт -> Пользователь* добавить имя домена *rambler.ru*, т.е. будет _user@rambler.ru_.
Раньше такого не было...

----------


## SergyP

> Тут же нашел решение. В настройках *Транспорт -> Пользователь* добавить имя домена *rambler.ru*, т.е. будет _user@rambler.ru_.
> Раньше такого не было...


Спасибо, все настройки снес - прописал заново, добавил имя домена - все работает)

----------


## seregadushka

"Ошибка записи в файл ACCOUNT.FLB". Отказано в доступе.
Можно закрыть еще раз, через несколько секунд The Bat  опять запускается сам. И так по кругу.
Я менял права как мог, какие поставить: мои, администратора, ВСЕ ???  по моему без разницы.
Ставил права для ярлыка "от администратора" -- по боку. Что делать ?

----------


## seregadushka

отредактировать нельзя ? 
Этот файл хранится в папке с аккаунтами, и если письма вынесены ы другую папку, то обновление версии и указание на старую папку с аккаунтами проблему не решит, у меня эта ошибка уже месяц, а я все с правами воюю.  
Оказывается этот файл не сильно нужен. Он разросся до 40 кб? а должен быть 10 кб при 2 ящиках. Просто удаляем его, он сам создастся. Всем спасибо за помощь.

----------


## seregadushka

------
Обидно,  я удаляю все 3 шт  ACCOUNT.FLB -- опять все тоже самое. В чем причина ?
Методом исключения понял, что удаление ACCOUNT.ATB снимает проблему. Уже хорошо
Все файлы типа ACCOUNT.??? создаются заново, кроме этого  ACCOUNT.ATB -- зачем он нужен ?  Проблема осталась

----------


## Tiwaz

Проблема с отправкой/получением почты. 
Есть, значится, в бате 8.8 (обновил до 8.9 толку 0) несколько почтовых ящиков (7 штук), все они сделаны через Яндекс, у всех абсолютно
одинаковые настройки, НО один из них перестал отправлять/принимать письма, при этом не выдавая никаких ошибок. Остальные ящики при 
этом работают исправно. 
Что сделать? Ящики на PoP, нерабочий удалял и переделывал на IMAP, толку также 0.

----------


## letvipdep

* The Bat! Voyager  9.1.16.1  RePack*

*ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------


## DimonNT

Друзья, подскажите антиспам фильтры для мыши)

----------

